# Nikon 20mm f/1.8



## Mr_Canuck (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, once again Nikon is ahead of Canon in offering modern upgraded lenses, like the 35/2, 50/1.8, 50/1.4, 55/1.4, 85, 16-34/4 etc etc etc etc. And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.

Go shoot Nikon, you say. I don't want to. I like my 6D and 70-200/4is. I just wish they'd make a 20 like this Nikon.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 2, 2014)

I have to admit, I kind of envy the recent Nikkor primes, 20/1.8, 28/1.8, 50/1.8 and 85/1.8. Hopefull Canon will upgrade 50mm and 85mm nonL primes rather sooner than later.

As for 20/1.8 - I cannot put a finger on that one, rather odd combination of focal lenght and aperture, quite interesting actually, just not that common


----------



## turtle (Oct 2, 2014)

I think the 20mm f1.8 Nikkor sounds great, but it all depends on what you are into. Canon have the best ultra-wide and mid-range zooms now, which is a complete reversal on two years ago. Then there are the TS-E lenses and many more to praise. That said, I like the combination of IQ and price in the Nikkor f1.8 line.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Well, once again Nikon is ahead of Canon in offering modern upgraded lenses, like the 35/2, 50/1.8, 50/1.4, 55/1.4, 85, 16-34/4 etc etc etc etc. And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.
> 
> Go shoot Nikon, you say. I don't want to. I like my 6D and 70-200/4is. I just wish they'd make a 20 like this Nikon.



The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence? It just depends on which lenses you pick. Nikon was way behind Canon in offering their versions of the 35/1.4L (12 years behind for this photojournalism staple) and 70-200/4IS (6 years behind), and still has no 8-15 fisheye or 17T-SE. Nor do they have VR versions of the 24, 28 or 35. No 40 or 24mm pancakes either.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

20mm f4 IS pancake is even better. I'm still dreaming for this lens.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Oct 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 20mm f4 IS pancake is even better. I'm still dreaming for this lens.



The Voigtlander 20mm f/3.5 pancake is close. No IS. No AF for that matter. But who needs it at 20mm?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 3, 2014)

Khalai said:


> As for 20/1.8 - I cannot put a finger on that one, rather odd combination of focal lenght and aperture, quite interesting actually, just not that common



While perhaps not the greatest lens in the world, I have the Sigma with those specifications. It does allow for a lot of creative leverage (bokeh in close up wide angle shots). Despite it's optically so-so performance at wide apertures, it's a 'fun' lens and that's the primary reason I haven't sold it, and it still finds its way to my camera body every once in a while.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Well, once again Nikon is ahead of Canon in offering modern upgraded lenses, like the 35/2, 50/1.8, 50/1.4, 55/1.4, 85, 16-34/4 etc etc etc etc. And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.
> 
> Go shoot Nikon, you say. I don't want to. I like my 6D and 70-200/4is. I just wish they'd make a 20 like this Nikon.



While I really wish Canon makes a 20mm/1.8 I think saying Nikon is ahead is a bit much of generalization. 

They only just caught up to upgraded f/1.4 lenses a few years ago. They didn't even have a f/4 IS tele zoom.
Your examples are only partly correct as well.
Canon did just offer a 35/2 IS AND a 16-35/4 IS that kick ass, and the Nikon 55/1.4 was very poorly reviewed. You also forget the STM line that works great with video AF.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 3, 2014)

zlatko said:


> Mr_Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Well, once again Nikon is ahead of Canon in offering modern upgraded lenses, like the 35/2, 50/1.8, 50/1.4, 55/1.4, 85, 16-34/4 etc etc etc etc. And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.
> ...



AFAIK, Nikon doesn't have a 1-5x macro like the MP-E 65mm either, and the PC-E 24mm doesn't have the TS-E 24mm's rotation mechanism.

And the f/4 zooms were one of the reasons I bought into the Canon system.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 3, 2014)

dilbert said:


> There are some really nice Leica 19mm and 21mm primes that produce very nice images but unfortunately don't come in EF mounts.
> 
> That Nikon have a 20mm prime is very interesting.
> 
> I'd love it if Canon did a non-TS/E prime between 17 and 22mm.



There's this Zeiss too (but it's f/2.8)

http://www.zeiss.com/camera-lenses/en_de/camera_lenses/slr-lenses/distagont2821.html


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Well, once again Nikon is ahead of Canon in offering modern upgraded lenses, like the 35/2, 50/1.8, 50/1.4, 55/1.4, 85, 16-34/4 etc etc etc etc. And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.



When Canon offers a new 20mm, I hope it performs better than the new Nikon, especially with regard to corner IQ and coma.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 22, 2014)

Lenstip has a nice review of the new Nikon 20mm.


----------



## quod (Oct 22, 2014)

Why not buy it and shoot it on your Canon? Fotodiox makes a Nikon-to-EOS adapter. I did this with the 14-24mm and it worked great. Everything is manual, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2014)

If that has good image quality, Nikon 20mm F1.8 would be a lens for me to be jealous of my friends Nikonians. I am jealous of Nikon 35mm F1.8 and other primes for APS-C.  

On the other hand, Nikon 58mm F1.4 is a piece of junk compared with any lens $ 1700. :-X Thankfully Sigma Art exists for all of us. 8)


----------



## PVS (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> . And now it's this great looking 20/1.8. What a great astro photography lens, not to mention landscapes.



That was my thought exactly until I read this review:
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=416

Distinct coma issues won't make it that much useful for astrophotography unless vortex light benders in corners are your style.


----------

